# برنامج ليسب رائع لنقل أى Txt الى الاوتوكاد



## المقترب (10 يناير 2007)

سلام للاخوان
ايش لونكم جميعا

مابدرى حدا راح يرد السلام ام لا

المهم اليكم البرنامج والله يكرمكم من يستطيع استخدامه يكتب هنا كيف لانى بحاول وما عمل معى ربما يعمل معكم
البرنامج اسمه 
TXTIN

..........................;TEXTIN.LSP By: Jeffery P. Sanders 
;This program takes any text file and prints it in AutoCAD.
;define program - listing your variable names here 
; resets them to nil after the program finishes
(defun C:TEXTIN(/ lts ernote inspt filen fil lineone) 
;turn echo off
(setvar "cmdecho" 0)
;get ltscale (Note: ltscale should always equal dimscale)
(setq lts(getvar "ltscale"))
;set the exit note to display successful
(setq ernote "\n....TextIn Complete.")
;get the text insertion point
(setq inspt(getpoint "\nInsertion Point: "))
;use dialog box to get file name / the 4 allows
;the user to type in a new file extension
;the "txt" sets the default to be "*.txt"
(setq filen
(getfiled "Select Text File" "" "txt" 4)
)
;if file exist, open file to read
(if (setq fil(open filen "r")) 
;progn necessary for multiple statements inside if statement
(progn
;while the line from text file does not equal nil
(while (setq lineone(read-line fil))
;print the text in AutoCAD drawing
(command "text" inspt(* lts(getvar "textsize"))0.0 lineone)
;move down one line each loop by resetting the insertion point
(setq inspt
;start the polar function i.e. [polar pt angle distance]
(polar
;from the insertion point
inspt
;set the angle to go down i.e. (270 deg OR pi + pi/2 radians)
(* pi 1.5)
;distance down to the next line is (textsize x 1.5) x ltscale 
(* lts (* 1.5(getvar "textsize")))
) ; close the polar function
) ; close the setq
) ; close the while loop
;close the text file
(close fil)
) ; close the if progn statement
;else set the exiting remark as an error
(setq ernote (strcat "\nCannot Find File: " filen))
) ; close the if statement
;turn echo on
(setvar "cmdecho" 1)
;print the exiting remark
(princ ernote)
(princ "\n ") ; clear command line
(princ) ; no echo
) ; close the program
.....................................................................................

ارجو الفائده منه
والسلام:55:


----------



## engramy (29 يناير 2007)

أخي الكريم
لقد حاولت كثيرا في هذا البرنامج
ولكن برنامج الـ AutoCAD لا يريد تحميل هذا الت LISP ويعنى الخطأ
error: misplaced dot on input


----------



## zkloal (29 يناير 2007)

تم اصلاحة
فقط اضف في اول السطر الاول ;
والبرنامج اشغل عندي 100% والحمدلله ثم لك الشكر يلخي على البرنامج
وهذا البرنامج بعد التعديل
;..........................;TEXTIN.LSP By: Jeffery P. Sanders 
;This program takes any text file and prints it in AutoCAD.
;define program - listing your variable names here 
; resets them to nil after the program finishes
(defun C:TEXTIN(/ lts ernote inspt filen fil lineone) 
;turn echo off
(setvar "cmdecho" 0)
;get ltscale (Note: ltscale should always equal dimscale)
(setq lts(getvar "ltscale"))
;set the exit note to display successful
(setq ernote "\n....TextIn Complete.")
;get the text insertion point
(setq inspt(getpoint "\nInsertion Point: "))
;use dialog box to get file name / the 4 allows
;the user to type in a new file extension
;the "txt" sets the default to be "*.txt"
(setq filen
(getfiled "Select Text File" "" "txt" 4)
)
;if file exist, open file to read
(if (setq fil(open filen "r")) 
;progn necessary for multiple statements inside if statement
(progn
;while the line from text file does not equal nil
(while (setq lineone(read-line fil))
;print the text in AutoCAD drawing
(command "text" inspt(* lts(getvar "textsize"))0.0 lineone)
;move down one line each loop by resetting the insertion point
(setq inspt
;start the polar function i.e. [polar pt angle distance]
(polar
;from the insertion point
inspt
;set the angle to go down i.e. (270 deg OR pi + pi/2 radians)
(* pi 1.5)
;distance down to the next line is (textsize x 1.5) x ltscale 
(* lts (* 1.5(getvar "textsize")))
) ; close the polar function
) ; close the setq
) ; close the while loop
;close the text file
(close fil)
) ; close the if progn statement
;else set the exiting remark as an error
(setq ernote (strcat "\nCannot Find File: " filen))
) ; close the if statement
;turn echo on
(setvar "cmdecho" 1)
;print the exiting remark
(princ ernote)
(princ "\n ") ; clear command line
(princ) ; no echo
) ; close the program


----------



## engramy (30 يناير 2007)

فعلا البرنامج إشتغل
100 %
بس أنا ضفت مسافة في السطر الخامس بعد كلمة TEXTIN
(defun C:TEXTIN (/ lts ernote inspt filen fil lineone) 
ولتشغيله إكتب TEXTIN


----------



## sosohoho (3 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم يا حبيبي لا نحتاج الى برامج لكتابة الجالكتابات في برنامج الاوتوكاد فانا اعرف طريقة تذهب الى احدى البرامج مثل وورد او اكسل وتذهب الى وورد ارت وتكتب الجملة وبعده تذهب الى اوتوكاد وتعمل سبيشل بيست وتختار الاختيار الثانى على ما اعتقد ان لم تخني ذاكرتي وتاتي الكليمات بالشكل المطلوب مع تحيات sosohohoمن عيتكاوة


----------



## محمد نحلة (25 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر ياخىى


----------



## سنمار1974 (25 فبراير 2007)

أخي العزيز لا تحتاج أبدا إلى برنامج للكتابة في الأوتوكاد كل ما في الامر هو ان تكتكب في الwordأو excelتعمل كوبي للحافظة ثم باست .
وللعلم تستخدم هذه الطريقة فقط في البرامج التي لا تدعم الكتابة باللغة العربية


----------



## محمود مرسى (28 فبراير 2007)

ان شاء الله سوف احاول استخدام الليسب وهقول لك كيف يعمل


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (28 فبراير 2007)

هو وين البرنامج


----------



## engramy (1 مارس 2007)

احمدعبدالجبار قال:


> هو وين البرنامج



البرنامج موجود في المرفقات

فقط قم بعمل Load له في برنامج الـ AutoCAD


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (1 مارس 2007)

الاخ المهندس رامي المحترم
تحيه طيبه
اكملت ال load للبرنامج وتمت عملية نقل المعلومات ولكن لم ترسم على هيئة خارطه وكل احداثي يأخذ مكانه وفق قيمته 
اي انه لم يعمل مثل السوفت دسك 8
ارجو من سيادتكم افادتنا افادكم الله
تقبل الله خير اعمالكم ودمتم


----------



## engramy (1 مارس 2007)

احمدعبدالجبار قال:


> الاخ المهندس رامي المحترم
> تحيه طيبه
> اكملت ال load للبرنامج وتمت عملية نقل المعلومات ولكن لم ترسم على هيئة خارطه وكل احداثي يأخذ مكانه وفق قيمته
> اي انه لم يعمل مثل السوفت دسك 8
> ...



أنا مش فاهم أصدك
البرنامج ده بيقوم بإدخال الـ Text على الـ AutoCAD 
إيه علاقة الإحداثيات ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## احمدعبدالجبار (2 مارس 2007)

الاخ المهندس رامي
تحيه طيبه
المعلومات (text ) هي احداثيات الذي اتصوره هو ان المعلومات تصفف كاحداثيات كل حسب قيمته
هل الليسب يعمل كما يعمل السوفت ديسك او لاند ديفلوب مينت
ارجو منكم اجابتي
وشكرا


----------



## engramy (3 مارس 2007)

لا أعتقد هذا

فهذا الليسب يقوم بإدخال الكتابة كما هي

والله أعلم


----------



## asd85 (21 مارس 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## deek_deek (22 مارس 2007)

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو
فهذا الليسب يقوم بإدخال الكتابة كما هي

والله أعلم


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووورين


----------



## سعد1980 (14 يوليو 2007)

تفتقر الأمة العربية لمثل هذا النوع من التكنولوجيا 
سير على بركة الله
ولك الشك الجزيل على ما قدمت


----------



## اعجال (12 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك ومشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووووووووووووين


----------



## hussie_am (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا


----------



## daliamf (23 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## نادر اسحاق شاكر (23 مايو 2010)

شكرا على المشركة


----------



## hany_meselhey (23 مايو 2010)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tamersab (12 يوليو 2010)




----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (14 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاكم جميعا كل خير


----------



## المقترب (15 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## talan77 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## مجدى ابو دودو (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*اولا مشكور على مجهودك الرائع لا ننكره عليك *
*أخي العزيز لا تحتاج أبدا إلى برنامج للكتابة في الأوتوكاد كل ما في الامر هو ان تكتب في الwordأو excelتعمل cope للحافظة ثم paste.
ولايوجد داعى لكل هذه الحوارات*​


----------



## ahmed almassahh (3 مايو 2012)

شكرا و جاري التجريب


----------

